# New Updates to YouTube for Google TV



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

* New Updates to YouTube for Google TV*

Excerpt:

"*Youâ€™ll be able to update your app through Android Market, and youâ€™ll see some big improvements. First youâ€™ll notice the app works faster with smoother navigation for a better experience. Next, weâ€™ve added a new feature called Discover, which lets you browse YouTube channels by categories. Whether youâ€™re looking for hilarious comedy, delectable cooking content, or the latest news, you can find great channels for any of your interests."*


----------

